# Super Twin Tower in Dallas



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

Dallas now own 2 of the tallest players in the League now
7-6 Bradley and 7-5 Pavel cant imagine both of them and Dirk on the floor at the same time....
Dallas did a great job a draft imo..
Devin harris provide stable backcourt presence, as well as the possibilty of getting Shaq by trading nash
Pavel,is unproven,but it definitely help dallas in the paint..for his rebounding and shot blocking...
i would give them A- in 2004 draft..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>vanhill</b>!
> Dallas now own 2 of the tallest players in the League now
> 7-6 Bradley and 7-5 Pavel cant imagine both of them and Dirk on the floor at the same time....
> Dallas did a great job a draft imo..
> ...


Bradley at C
Pavel at PF
Dirk at SF

22 feet of frontcourt.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Even with 22 feet, I think we all know that they'd be eaten alive. Pavel looked TERRIBLE in the video clips they showed of him. No reaction, no athleticism, plays smaller than 7-5. What a waste of a pick.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> Even with 22 feet, I think we all know that they'd be eaten alive. Pavel looked TERRIBLE in the video clips they showed of him. No reaction, no athleticism, plays smaller than 7-5. What a waste of a pick.


I thought he looked pretty good. He looked raw. But he ran the court well. He hit that 20 foot jump shot and made it look pretty natural. And he threw down a monster dunk where he threw his man off the court and then dunked it.

And they got him with a pretty late pick, so I think they did well. Especially if that is who the Lakers want.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he looked pretty good. He looked raw. But he ran the court well. He hit that 20 foot jump shot and made it look pretty natural. And he threw down a monster dunk where he threw his man off the court and then dunked it.
> ...


I agree. He's got good potential. At 5 maybe he would be a wasted pick, at 21, well worth the risk.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Pavel is only 19 years old and I thought he moved pretty well
for a guy his size. No he is not going to step in and be a good
NBA player. Give him a couple of years and who knows.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

One clip I was impressed with was one during the draft, where he set a pick, the guy came baseline and he opened up the right way, caught the pass and dunked with his left hand.

I mean its just one clip, but at least he has the idea of the pick and roll.


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

I am pretty excited to see Cuban's next move...
is he going to trade nash,finley or walker for SHAQ?
if the trade works..Dallas has the best front court ever?!
Nowitzki and SHAQ!!
Even the trade doesnt work out..
i am still excited to see what will happen in the off season..
Dallas always wants to go big..right now,they are the biggest!


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Dallas will get cremated on the transition if they put both 7'5'' guys on the court at the same time.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nash has to agree to sign and trade moves.

I don't see how Nash is going to be traded unless Dirk is included which Cuban said he won't do.

Also there was a good article in the Philly papers that made a lot of sense.
The Lakers need to trade Shaq asap. If they wait for a sign and trade with Nash it can't be completed until after teams can sign FAs.
Kobe will have contract offers on the table as soon as possible.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

"Super" Twin Tower?

With Bradley at C and Pavel at PF, it would be an ugly game IMO...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pavel severely hurt himself by pulling out of last years draft. He had a few great workouts, and with his size and potential, teams in the Top 5 were willing to take him last year without thinking twice about it. Turns out, he pulls out of the draft, questions about his health, his bust-potential and all other forms of bad exposure cost him 15+ picks in a worse draft, and millions of dollars.


----------



## ufm19 (Jun 7, 2004)

i don't think anyone would've realistically picked him in the top 5

ahead of wade? i don't think so his name wasn't mentioned too much he'd be lucky to be Top 10 last year probably around where he is now he has more seasoning


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

"super" in terms of their size...not their effectiveness...
If they are not chasing after SHAQ, probably they might make an offer to the magic..for t-mac..
they have so many talents now..

I think we better judge pavel after we actually saw him play...


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Even if he is another big stiff like Bradley, who cares? Bradley impacts the game by taking out penitration. The Mavs can now have a 7-5 player out on the court for 48 hours if they want. When Bradley get tired, bring in Pavel. I think it was a great move on there part. So was Devin Harris. I think they still need to move Finley or Stack with Walker. I don't think Finley+Nash+Walker would get you Shaq would it? JUst think of a team with Dirk(7-0), Shaq(7-1), Bradley(7-6), and Pavel(7-5) lol.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

IF a trade for shaq does happen, and doesnt incude dirk, then i think that the #5 (harris) and the 21 Pavel will have to be included. If shaq gets traded the lakers are officially rebuilding. 

And it depends on what kobe is doing. If kobe goes then the lakers might ask for finley. Other wise, nash,walker, pavel, harris and future 2006 first rounder, might do it. Thats essentially 3 first round picks, a star pg, and a huge expiring contract.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> IF a trade for shaq does happen, and doesnt incude dirk, then i think that the #5 (harris) and the 21 Pavel will have to be included. If shaq gets traded the lakers are officially rebuilding.
> 
> And it depends on what kobe is doing. If kobe goes then the lakers might ask for finley. Other wise, nash,walker, pavel, harris and future 2006 first rounder, might do it. Thats essentially 3 first round picks, a star pg, and a huge expiring contract.


See I don't think the Lakers are going to want two point guards
but if you replace Harris with Josh Howard then I think that is the
deal that the Mavs will offer. You can't take Nash out of the deal
because you need his salary to make it match up to Shaq's.

I also happen to think that it is a fair deal.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't think Cuban trades both Nash AND Devin Harris. Maybe either. But i don't think Nash will agree to be traded to Lakers if Dirk ain't going

Finley
Walker
Devin Harris
Pavel
for
Shaq

PG: Devin Harris
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Michael Finley
PF: Antoine Walker
C: Pavel/MLE guy

Bench: Derek Fisher, Gary Payton, Devean George, Kareem Rush, Rick, Slava Medvemenko, Luke Walton, Brian Cook


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I don't think Cuban trades both Nash AND Devin Harris. Maybe either. But i don't think Nash will agree to be traded to Lakers if Dirk ain't going
> 
> Finley
> ...


Dallas trades: PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
SG Michael Finley (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
C Pavel Podzonlike (sp?) (pts, rpg, apg)
PG Devin Harris (pts, rpg, apg)
Dallas receives: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -11.1 ppg, -1.3 rpg, and -4.5 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games) 
SG Michael Finley (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 72 games) 
C Pavel Podzonlike (sp?) (pts, rpg, apg)
PG Devin Harris (pts, rpg, apg) 
Change in team outlook: +11.1 ppg, +1.3 rpg, and +4.5 apg. 
It will be more than pluss 11, 1, 4. With Devin and Pavel it will be more like 20, 7, 8


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I don't think Cuban trades both Nash AND Devin Harris. Maybe either. But i don't think Nash will agree to be traded to Lakers if Dirk ain't going
> 
> Finley
> ...


If that trade went down, I doubt that Derek Fisher would re-sign. Furthermore, a rookie PG would not bump GP from the starting lineup. The Lakers also have Sasha Vujacic, BTW.

Anyways, no Dirk, no Shaq.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> .
> 
> Anyways, no Dirk, no Shaq.


If Shaq comes to Dallas one of us will have a very fun time bumping the other saying i told you so:laugh:


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Why should Dallas trade Pavel?
He's a #21 pick, so his trade value has to be quite low, if he lasted that long it means that only Donnie Neloson is very high on him. Why trade him now, to a team that probably that probably doesn't like him that much?


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey guys! I love the Mavs! My dream lineup!

Center- Shawn Bradley...What else can he play?
Power Forward- Pavel...He's got mad skills
Small Forward- Shaq Daddy...I've heard he has already lost 40 pounds this offseason...Watch Out!!!
Shooting Guard-Irk...Isn't he one anyways!!!
Point Gaurd-Trade Daniels and Howard for Diaw!!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Hey guys! I love the Mavs! My dream lineup!
> 
> Center- Shawn Bradley...What else can he play?
> ...


I would really like to see a pic of Shaq, because I HIGHLY doubt he lost 40lbs already.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey, it is my dream lineup!!! If anything, Shaq has gained 40 pounds....


----------

